# Transporting french patio door



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

I found a 60x80 french door on clearance at a Lowe's store. The problem is that the Lowe's is about 2 hours away from where it is going to be installed. I have to make the trip anyways. I'm not sure if Lowe's has a process where they can do interstore transfer. I think you are supposed to transport doors standing up. I do have a 5x10 open trailer. My options would be to lay it down or try to build something to stand it up on (pallet assembly). I have to drive on the highway, so I don't know if it would be a safe trip. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would lay it down but expect the jam to be 63" wide.
I would push the store to ship it to a store near you or even right to your house. Even for a charge it might be worth it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the door pre-hung?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The Lowes installer that installer my son's door hauled it flat as I always have in the past for single doors.


It is important to protect the glass from direct sunlight during the haul as they can overheat when laid flat.


Let it lay on the brickmold and not flat on the bed.


----------

